

European VC Needs Revolution, Not Evolution - mdariani
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/07/18/destin-european-vc-needs-revolution-not-evolution/

======
mdariani
I can confirm that is a ridiculous process in germany to raise money from
VC's. It is mostly so complicated and time intensive. even for a small amount
of money, less than $1 million, it is the same pain. finally the entrepreneur
has many times to pay the lawyer's who are setting next to you and doing more
or less nothing than some standard paper work.

